# Who's Behind the Computer Part 5



## MrDeranged

Part 4 has been going since 2008.  It's time for part 5.  Same rules apply, post a picture of yourself or don't post. 

For those of you who would like to browse the previous posts:

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Enjoy.


----------



## Biollantefan54

I guess I'll kick it off, this was a few weeks ago when I got my baby crested gecko Apollo...sadly it didn't do to well, I'll add these to the list of animals not to get at chains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon

Facebook profile: https://www.facebook.com/thomas.rungejessen

On picture, me and misses...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

My biggest passions in life right now:
Tickling an Avicularia sp. "Tarapoto" out of its web in Tarapoto, Peru


Brazilian Jiu Jitsu

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## JAG2469



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## starcrusher

hello haha i'm new and i'll bite

besides the bugs, clothes are how I express myself and most of my IRL friends are from fashion communities, so we take a lot of pictures!!





there's two for some outfit variety!

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Love 1 | Creative 4


----------



## louise f

This is me.







Our lovely 2 sons   Mathias and Patrick <3<3



Our third and last lovely son Alex  <3



in my spare time when i not am taking care of spiders, i love to spend time on the beach, woods.
And my big passion is baking cakes for family and friends. When i got the time for it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 3


----------



## TheInv4sion

This is me from last year lol don't have many recent photos












Ooops :X (Cyriopagopus lividus)



__ TheInv4sion
__ Apr 8, 2015
__ 1
__
cobalt blue tarantula
cyriopagopus
cyriopagopus lividus
handling
haplopelma lividum
lividus




						My female H. Lividum got out...
					



ALso have me with my douchebag headphones :\

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cold blood

When not dealing with ts, I like to be out in the woods with the dog, or on the water fishing somewhere for something.   I tournament fish for bass on a regular basis during the summer, I do pretty well and really enjoy it.

My dog is my constant....always with me if I can help it.  Dolly was a very cute puppy

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 4 | Award 1


----------



## ErinM31

Here I am! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am a graduate student, hopefully in my final year of getting a Ph.D. in cellular biology of aging. I focus on mitochondria, the endosymbiont that allowed multicellular life to develop in its myriad forms. 
I am also an aspiring artist and writer of fantasy and science fiction, although I have had much less time for either with my graduate studies and of late have spent most of my free time taking care of my growing menagerie (2 kitties, 2 toads, 4 dart frogs, soon to be 6 tarantulas, 1 spider now with eggsac, soon to be 5 millipedes, and numerous isopods) and learning all I can about them.  If you are interested in seeing my artwork, check out my Deviant Art page: ErinM31.deviantart.com _Awaken_ is my best drawing, but you'll have to enter your birthdate (or any date at least 18 years ago, lol  ) to see it since it's a nude or I'd post the thumbnail here but that is probably a no-no too.

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 1 | Award 2


----------



## ArachnaeEsoterica

I work out yo

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 1 | Thinking 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Kelly1972

I'm the one on the left. I was just going to a wedding with my friend! Don't have a more recent pic available than this one. Taken 6 months ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f

One of my wacky cakes




	

		
			
		

		
	
 9 month and already a big thinker. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 On the beach, my son

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## trinette

This is me....new the the hobby with just 2 t's........for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iska

Hello!
I'm also the person in my avatar photo but - here's me and my other half at one of my synchronized skating competitions!





Annnnd myself out on the boat at our lake!





And the last one is of the university I go to (well, 1/8th of the campus anyways haha)!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tivia

It's been a while since I posted a pic.  I love archery

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa

One of my famous 'Be kind to each other, peace and love xoxo' Facebook selfies...

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 4


----------



## Toxoderidae

I like guns, and I like spiders.




Excuse my messy hair, had my headphones on for gaming.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck



Reactions: Like 7 | Dislike 1 | Love 1


----------



## Aphonos

from the facebook...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f

Some new summer pics.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Love 4


----------



## Eek



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harlequin

Some of my many faces...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike

Some opportunities are too good to pass up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1 | Funny 12 | Award 1


----------



## Dava

Hi all, 

Very new here. Excited to join a community that appreciates the little things that makes me happy!

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## Rogerpoco

...
Hehe.
Sorry about the pedal mistake before the tapping,I was too lazy to do it again.
About 6 months ago.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Rogerpoco said:


> ...
> Hehe.
> Sorry about the pedal mistake before the tapping,I was too lazy to do it again.
> About 6 months ago.


Nice hat, man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rogerpoco

The hat was a 2 week phase,and unfortunately I made my"best(lol) videos during that 2 weeks.
Is just stuff I send to my High School Mate,we live far apart,send private vids back and forth.
I've never been"good",just competent,can keep time. Just fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Haksilence

facebook: https://www.facebook.com/thomas.g.jeffers
instagram: https://www.instagram.com/thomas.g.jeffers/
tarantula instagram: https://www.instagram.com/tj_tarantulas/



























and then what gallery isnt complete without 4 airmen crammed up an f-16 intake

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## DalugnirCC

One of my better pictures I've done in my life. It was about a year or so ago I believe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shining

Here I am with my best friend, Dru Lee. (That is all I'll share as to leave a little mystery and to not seem like a narcissistic aw)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RaVenDanielle

shining said:


> Here I am with my best friend, Dru Lee. (That is all I'll share as to leave a little mystery and to not seem like a narcissistic aw)
> 
> View attachment 213526



View attachment 213753
View attachment 213753


Just thought I'd add some to narcissistic awness for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## louise f

A new pic

Reactions: Like 4 | Award 1


----------



## magicmed

The me, before the hair cut :0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

@Casey K

Casey here the vintage pics I promised you 

Me on the left in both pics, bro at the right. One with our first dog, Diana, in sweet Lombardy hills & snow. Mommy used to dress us the same way since my bro was pissed off lol

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Casey K

Chris LXXIX said:


> @Casey K
> 
> Casey here the vintage pics I promised you
> 
> Me on the left in both pics, bro at the right. One with our first dog, Diana, in sweet Lombardy hills & snow. Mommy used to dress us the same way since my bro was pissed off lol
> 
> View attachment 215645
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215646


Awwww, you guys were so cute as kids!   I love the snow.  Winter is my favorite season.  Would be nice to see it again soon.....it's so hot and humid here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

Chris LXXIX said:


> @Casey K
> 
> Casey here the vintage pics I promised you
> 
> Me on the left in both pics, bro at the right. One with our first dog, Diana, in sweet Lombardy hills & snow. Mommy used to dress us the same way since my bro was pissed off lol
> 
> View attachment 215645
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215646


what a nerd lol

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Toxoderidae said:


> what a nerd lol


Nerd? Why? Explain please my man 

I was only a brat during pure first half of the '80 with a "Meccano" dress, lol (Mechanix, in English) in the first pic, and in the second pic, with our dog in Winter. Nerd? lol


----------



## Vanessa

As cute as you were, @Chris LXXIX, I was kinda hoping to get a glimpse of the 'all grown up' version. I guess I shouldn't hold my breath?


----------



## Chris LXXIX

VanessaS said:


> As cute as you were, @Chris LXXIX, I was kinda hoping to get a glimpse of the 'all grown up' version. I guess I shouldn't hold my breath?



Ah ah, you are right, but I'm not exactly a "selfie" man, VanessaS, nor I love pics too much. I promised to Casey K to upload a pic, that's why.

I'm the same, just reaching 40 (I'm 37, born on 1979), a different height, weight of course, but remained the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f

My little baby boy Alex just turned 1 year today.   










My son and my bro.

Reactions: Like 7 | Award 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

The REEFSPIDER is seen here in its natural enviornment. Foraging for interesting crustaceans and other organisms on the coastal waters of palos verdes. The REEFSPIDER is a semi-palagic animal and can also be known to lay on the rocks with the local seal population.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley

Chris LXXIX said:


> but I'm not exactly a "selfie" man, VanessaS,


Me neither Chris, but here's this:


No idea what I was doing...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Pinch me...


----------



## Rick McJimsey

hey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hellblazer

[URL=http://s5.photobucket.com/user/garthug/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_3.jpeg.html][/URL]I don't have many recent pics of myself. Here's one from about 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steelo Johnson



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willuminati

What's up y'all, new here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Me with my rabbit, Parsley.  He is HUGE now.  Given to me by farmer friends who raise them for meat.  I'm sure he'd be delicious, but this one is my buddy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## CindyMoon

"Valid message" 

Edited for adding another one, didn't realize the first one had such horrible resolution!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Steelo01210 said:


> View attachment 217656


Man, you are exactly the clone of Filippo Nigro, Italian actor. Amazing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

CindyMoon said:


> "Valid message"
> 
> Edited for adding another one, didn't realize the first one had such horrible resolution!


Well hallo Scandinavian neighbor.  welcome a board. Alright @Chris LXXIX  you will have to agree with me here, since you sometimes compare people with movie stars and such. 

Well tell me that you see the same here, this girl she looks just like Angelina Jolie.   And thrust me you do girl, damn awch you look good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CindyMoon

louise f said:


> Well hallo Scandinavian neighbor.  welcome a board. Alright @Chris LXXIX  you will have to agree with me here, since you sometimes compare people with movie stars and such.
> 
> Well tell me that you see the same here, this girl she looks just like Angelina Jolie.   And thrust me you do girl, damn awch you look good


Thanks for the warm welcome, and compliments! <3 I've been told that since I was a kid, which I can't say I hate to hear because I love her  I don't always see it but a lot of other people seem to!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steelo Johnson

Chris LXXIX said:


> Man, you are exactly the clone of Filippo Nigro, Italian actor. Amazing


Thank you, I think?!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

louise f said:


> Well hallo Scandinavian neighbor.  welcome a board. Alright @Chris LXXIX  you will have to agree with me here, since you sometimes compare people with movie stars and such.
> 
> Well tell me that you see the same here, this girl she looks just like Angelina Jolie.   And thrust me you do girl, damn awch you look good


Yeah, in a certain way yes, you are right. But if I have to be completely honest, Lady CindyMoon from Norway is better, for that Angelina is in full Botox

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f

CindyMoon said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, and compliments! <3 I've been told that since I was a kid, which I can't say I hate to hear because I love her  I don't always see it but a lot of other people seem to!


Yep i love/like her too. Foxy lady  and a great actor


----------



## louise f

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, in a certain way yes, you are right. But if I have to be completely honest, Lady CindyMoon from Norway is better, for that Angelina is in full Botox


True friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CindyMoon

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yeah, in a certain way yes, you are right. But if I have to be completely honest, Lady CindyMoon from Norway is better, for that Angelina is in full Botox


Thank you so much! I'm really from Iceland though, but living in Norway  (not that it matters)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt

CindyMoon said:


> Thank you so much! I'm really from Iceland though, but living in Norway  (not that it matters)


In some ways, Iceland is more authentically "Norwegian" than Norway herself  You´ve even managed to keep the language closely related to Old Norse, whereas we speak Danish of sorts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CindyMoon

TownesVanZandt said:


> In some ways, Iceland is more authentically "Norwegian" than Norway herself  You´ve even managed to keep the language closely related to Old Norse, whereas we speak Danish of sorts


Yeah Bokmål is pretty close to written Danish, but sounds very different (at least to me). I've had Danes come in to work though and they just talk Danish, no explaining beforehand or anything. Even though I'm partly Danish and have learned a bit, Danish still seems like an alien language to me lol.. But Norwegian is fun! I love learning it. I'd say you are moving more towards Icelandic with the Nynorsk, at least in some way. But it's also true that the Icelandic language is basically Old Norse 

This wasn't supposed to be so long, I don't want to ruin the picture thread! But however, nice to see another living in Norway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## magicmed

Too good not to share! My poor dog hates a bath

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## louise f

magicmed said:


> View attachment 219267
> 
> 
> Too good not to share! My poor dog hates a bath


As long as your dog dont behave like this when bath time, consider you lucky

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

I am on the bottom left. I am a highschool student, and when I'm not taking care of spiders, I love to play Xbox!  This is me in my science classroom dissecting a frog.


----------



## basin79

Me with my little man Samson a while back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

More recent with the special girl in my life. 







The little man is still with me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ceymann

Doing work on the reef aquarium, making sure everything is good to go before I take off for a road trip to hit up the lake of the ozarks, probably will hike Haha tonka state park again and see if I can find and get some photos of Centruroides vittatus and some herps maybe.


----------



## magicmed

Ceymann said:


> Doing work on the reef aquarium, making sure everything is good to go before I take off for a road trip to hit up the lake of the ozarks, probably will hike Haha tonka state park again and see if I can find and get some photos of Centruroides vittatus and some herps maybe.


Nice! I'm pretty close to Lake of the Ozarks myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann

magicmed said:


> Nice! I'm pretty close to Lake of the Ozarks myself


It's about a two and a half hour drive from me. I'm comptemplating hitting the road today or tomorrow morning super early. Hmmmm. 

Have you ever been to Haha Tonka? Place is incredible, it is one of the jewels of MO for sure.


----------



## magicmed

Ceymann said:


> It's about a two and a half hour drive from me. I'm comptemplating hitting the road today or tomorrow morning super early. Hmmmm.
> 
> Have you ever been to Haha Tonka? Place is incredible, it is one of the jewels of MO for sure.


Nope never been to haha tonka. Lake of the ozarks is probably about 45 minutes away from me. I'm in sringfield, it's about 40 miles from branson


----------



## cold blood

Oh boy Lake of the Ozarks, I hope this is a fishing trip, cause if it isn't its a waste of a trip.   Lake of the Ozarks is where the tube was invented and popularized.  That lake has some of the cleanest water in the country, despite being heavily built on and being one of the busiest lakes in the country, its water is also some of the most frequently tested in the country and *is* the most tested lake in the state....its a dock fishermans dream, more docks on that lake than just about any other lake in existence (something like over 70,000 of them)....great finesse lake, those fish will eat all your finesse worms...keep the drop shot and shakey head armed and at the ready!

Have fun, and *please*, catch (and release) some bass for me @Ceymann 

Be safe though, that lake can be a zoo, especially on holiday weekends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

basin79 said:


> Me with my little man Samson a while back.


Christ, I love Samson's head

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## magicmed

cold blood said:


> Oh boy Lake of the Ozarks, I hope this is a fishing trip, cause if it isn't its a waste of a trip.   Lake of the Ozarks is where the tube was invented and popularized.  That lake has some of the cleanest water in the country, despite being heavily built on and being one of the busiest lakes in the country, its water is also some of the most frequently tested in the country and *is* the most tested lake in the state....its a dock fishermans dream, more docks on that lake than just about any other lake in existence (something like over 70,000 of them)....great finesse lake, those fish will eat all your finesse worms...keep the drop shot and shakey head armed and at the ready!
> 
> Have fun, and *please*, catch (and release) some bass for me @Ceymann
> 
> Be safe though, that lake can be a zoo, especially on holiday weekends.


Come on down! We will go fishing! There's some good crappie and some decent walleye fishing here too! Stockton lake is crazy for white bass, they eat those roadrunners and rooster tails up! If you wanna catch some big garr I've seen them around five and a half feet. Also the area is awesome for turtle watching. One of the areas I fish has tons of turtles constantly hanging out near the dam.

We have some crazy huge trout, from what I've heard and what bass pro has In their tanks, Im not big on trout fishing but I've caught a couple decent rainbows by mistake.


----------



## Ceymann

cold blood said:


> Oh boy Lake of the Ozarks, I hope this is a fishing trip, cause if it isn't its a waste of a trip.   Lake of the Ozarks is where the tube was invented and popularized.  That lake has some of the cleanest water in the country, despite being heavily built on and being one of the busiest lakes in the country, its water is also some of the most frequently tested in the country and *is* the most tested lake in the state....its a dock fishermans dream, more docks on that lake than just about any other lake in existence (something like over 70,000 of them)....great finesse lake, those fish will eat all your finesse worms...keep the drop shot and shakey head armed and at the ready!
> 
> Have fun, and *please*, catch (and release) some bass for me @Ceymann
> 
> Be safe though, that lake can be a zoo, especially on holiday weekends.


My family has a house down there on a rocky point, with a 5 slip dock that has been there about 20 years, it is a fishing dream.













I mostly use Gary Yamamoto hula grubs during spawning season as those momma bass sitting on their beds will attack crayfish imitations even if they aren't hungry, however I am sure you are already aware of all this.   This time a year I'll use a GY slugo worm wacky rigged of course, also ill use shad raps and large slab buster jigs. I also have a little 17ft Boston Whaler I take to go trolling for white bass and walleye.






I'll also go fly fishing for blue gill to use as live bait on jug lines for flatheads. Sometimes I'll also drive down stream of trout dale and go fly fishing for the existing rainbow trout population with a foam hopper dry fly and a weighted nymph, usually a copper John.

Well I'm going to try to hit the sack, I hope to be on the road by 6 am tomarrow.
Have a great labor day weekend everyone !

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood

Ceymann said:


> My family has a house down there on a rocky point, with a 5 slip dock that has been there about 20 years, it is a fishing dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly use Gary Yamamoto hula grubs during spawning season as those momma bass sitting on their beds will attack crayfish imitations even if they aren't hungry, however I am sure you are already aware of all this.   This time a year I'll use a GY slugo worm wacky rigged of course, also ill use shad raps and large slab buster jigs. I also have a little 17ft Boston Whaler I take to go trolling for white bass and walleye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also go fly fishing for blue gill to use as live bait on jug lines for flatheads. Sometimes I'll also drive down stream of trout dale and go fly fishing for the existing rainbow trout population with a foam hopper dry fly and a weighted nymph, usually a copper John.
> 
> Well I'm going to try to hit the sack, I hope to be on the road by 6 am tomarrow.
> Have a great labor day weekend everyone !


yep, I'm green with envy.  You're a lucky man.

Try a dropshot for bedding fish, its unreal..actually its effective 365 days a year...I win a fair amount of money with that rig every year....I dominate the tough nights with it and sometimes bring in _huge_ sacs with it on those nights and destroy the competition.

Them hula grbs, I don'y use em much, but theyre certainly an effective bait, that's for sure....same with senkos, although I avoid them because of the number of fish that get gut hooked when using them...ya just can't help it sometimes..

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

I use to live about 45 minutes away from Beaver lake... if I ever go back up to AR, I'll have to visit you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magicmed

Toxoderidae said:


> I use to live about 45 minutes away from Beaver lake... if I ever go back up to AR, I'll have to visit you guys.


You guys have me thinking we need to do an arachnoboard fishing trip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

Toxoderidae said:


> I use to live about 45 minutes away from *Beaver* *lake*... if I ever go back up to AR, I'll have to visit you guys.


Another gem in that part of the country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Ceymann said:


> Doing work on the reef aquarium, making sure everything is good to go before I take off for a road trip to hit up the lake of the ozarks, probably will hike Haha tonka state park again and see if I can find and get some photos of Centruroides vittatus and some herps maybe.


IMO you look in a certain way like George Clooney of years ago :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 3etty 3lue

This is me. I am a clinical psychologist who loves tattoos, old cars/bikes and of course tarantulas! Above pics are a combination of these things

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2


----------



## louise f

3etty 3lue said:


> View attachment 219898
> View attachment 219899
> View attachment 219900
> 
> This is me. I am a clinical psychologist who loves tattoos, old cars/bikes and of course tarantulas! Above pics are a combination of these things



Hey there. Wow that Brachy tattoo is freakin awesome <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

3etty 3lue said:


> View attachment 219898
> View attachment 219899
> View attachment 219900
> 
> This is me. I am a clinical psychologist who loves tattoos, old cars/bikes and of course tarantulas! Above pics are a combination of these things


Love your hair.

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Khanti

It seems that more than half of all the selfies I ever take include my king snake Meridia

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## StephO

Sooooo this is me  I love cars, music, all things nature, and I prefer rescues over store bought

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kayv

While backpacking in Thailand I encountered some wild monkeys

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## TarantulaObsession

I'm just a lame chick who tends to spend most of her time online playing MMORPGs and enjoys drawing and keeping ts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Atradaemonico

Heya....me 2x @ work and in front of my Ts ^^

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paiige

I love Japanese cars, cooking, videogames, art and animals (mostly tarantulas and cats). I work for Honda as a service writer and spend my free time playing Skyrim and stalking the AB forums so I can learn everything possible about ts  My fiance is mildly tolerant of my t obsession, though I suspect it's because 30 tarantulas are more manageable than 30 cats.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AmberDawnDays

I love seeing all the faces. Here are a few of myself. I recently cut my hair short so you see I have longer hair in one of the pics. I love tattoos, but I only have 2. One pic shows the piece on my back.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 226464
View attachment 226465
View attachment 226466

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Also since people tend to tell a little about themselves here, I'll go ahead ahead and do the same. I work as a radiation therapist. For those who don't know what that is, I basically treat cancer with high dose radiation. I operate the CyberKnife treatment machine. I'm lucky I work for a hospital that is tolerant of crazy hair colors, tattoos, interesting makeup choices, and even henna all over my hands and wrists. I love expressing myself through my body and im lucky I can have the job I have and still be able to do that.

I'm a mother of 2 kiddos, 3 cats, 1 parrot, and 1 rat. They keep me busy enough, but I still want more. I must be crazy.

 Some of this is repeat info that I've already posted in other areas, but whatever. 

Im a freak insomniac. That's why I'm up at 3:30 am in this forum for hours as I lay in bed in the dark. Sheesh I should really go to bed. I get slap happy at this hour!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Isahales

Hi 20 looking for an apprenticeship/job in networking or animal related stuff im currently working for an agency. Hobbies include history,computers,gaming as well as extic pets list of T's below
chilean rose (grammostola rosea)
Mexican Red Knee (brachypelma smithi)
Indian Gooty Ornamental (Poecilotheria Metallica)
Almost forgot trying to lose fat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Okay, so my pics are huge and terrible looking. I didn't know it did that until just now. Im completely annoyed with myself over this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TeaandTs

Hello. This is me in an awkward selfie. Also, me with my dog, Trigger, in the small wilderness near my home where I collect and observe spiders. Maybe I should talk about myself. Uh, I've got brown hair, brown eyes, I'm 5'2", and I prefer to forget my weight. So now you can tell the police what I look like if I ever go missing. I like books, history, and science. My favourite novel of all time is _Les Miserables._ For work, I used to be a caregiver. I now work in an office because it pays so much better and the hours are more reasonable, but my heart was in caregiving.

I've kept many pets over the years, including but not limited to: dogs, lizards, frogs, turtles, hermit crabs, mantids, ants, crickets, beetles, spiders, and fish. Favourites have been dogs, betta fish, mantids, and spiders. Probably least favourites were crickets.

I used to do art. I'm also_ kind of_ a writer. Periodically, I'm _definitely _a writer. This lasts a few months to a year. Then, laziness sets in.

I have more hats than friends, and more books than there are days in a year.

Other hobbies include watching documentaries and having one-sided arguments in my car with public radio.

That's me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

[QUOTE="TeaandTs, ] For work, I used to be a caregiver. I now work in an office because it pays so much better and the hours are more reasonable, but my heart was in caregiving.
.[/QUOTE]

You look like a student who once did an internship in my department. Have you ever had an internship at a hospital in Michigan?


----------



## TeaandTs

AmberDawnDays said:


> [QUOTE="TeaandTs, ] For work, I used to be a caregiver. I now work in an office because it pays so much better and the hours are more reasonable, but my heart was in caregiving.
> .


You look like a student who once did an internship in my department. Have you ever had an internship at a hospital in Michigan?[/QUOTE]
That's too weird, up until "Michigan" I was trying to figure out if I knew you. I did intern in a hospital, but not in Michigan. It was Washington. I was in the IT department.


----------



## Austin S.

Good and Gritty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rick McJimsey

New year, new me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SkyeSpider

I really think it's amazing that this topic is still so strong after I started it 15 years ago. That makes me so happy!

Well, I'm back on the site after 7 years off to go to college. I've changed in some pretty big ways since this started. I guess I owe a new photo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## Adore

Hi there! this is me 
I am a critical care nurse so I am the first person you see after saying "hold my beer and watch this"
I love black metal, kitties, tarantulas, Harry Potter and drag queens

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Award 2


----------



## boina

Ok, sooo, since I'm talking to people here I may as well introduce myself:


the long girl is Yolanda. She lives in my office (in an enclosure, of course)


and another girl: this is Geena. She belongs to my friend who breeds horses.
Yes, I'm from up North. This is very typical weather.
(and I'm not as old as you may think, I just refuse to color my hair )

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Love 4


----------



## ChrisTy

I love this thread so I thought I would finally properly introduce myself some. I am a busy full time working mother of 5 crazy children. I love keeping different, weird, and crazy pets to show my kids that just because something is different doesn't mean it is bad and to love and respect everything. We are and outdoor family who loves hiking, camping, fishing and most of all atv riding.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Leila

Well, my avatar is a photo of myself, but here are a couple more.  
The first photo is one of my fiance and me. The second one is a friend of mine's super sweet pup letting me use his side as a pillow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 5


----------



## ChrisNCT

Hello everyone, 

I am an old user of these forums that hops on every great once and awhile. I have recently started using them again.

Recently moved from Connecticut now living in Tennessee.

I used to have a 12ftx24ft room (garage) that was completely full of 1000's of Taratulas, Scorpions, Centipedes, Lizards, Ball Pythons, Boas, Milk Snakes, King Snakes, Bull Snakes, Green Tree Pythons,  Amazon Tree Boas, Roach colonies, Rat breeding and more. This room was also full of artificial foliage in walls also suspended from ceilings, hourly misting system to maintain humidity, sound system playing environment sounds. It was a pretty cool place to hang out. Got a bit old doing allot of breeding and selling here on the forums. Missed allot of family time with wife and kids. I decided to leave the hobby due to that as well as work and other things.

Now I only have a selected few critters still.

So this is me...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ratmosphere

Names Jim and I love skateboarding and fingerboarding. Keeping invertebrates saved my life. The "Vegas God" is just a little joke I have between friends. I hope to move somewhere where I can keep more exotic pets.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## igotcrabs

This is me! Brand new to the forum. My name is Mike, I live in Kentucky, originally from Ohio. Ex US Army MP, now make my living as a tattoo artist. I keep crustaceans, arachnids, insects and all varieties of reptiles and amphibians.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here's a couple pictures of some of my work!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## spotropaicsav

This was a favorite, no longer have her, we are tarantula keepers

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey

playin with venomous animals

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tanner Dzula

TarantulaObsession said:


> I'm just a lame chick who tends to spend most of her time online playing MMORPGs and enjoys drawing and keeping ts.


stumbled upon this randomly, and i only ask because it says your in arizona, But did you get your tongue split here in AZ? and if so where at if you don't mind me asking?  I've been looking for somebody to do it but everybody I've talked to who claims they can do it has pretty mixed reviews


as for the topic of the thread, here is some semi-recent pictures of me:




Me on the Left, 



Me on the Far right, playing cards against humanity with My girlfriend and friends on this past thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nanchantress

I had fun looking through this thread so after several years on here I guess I'll finally show my face.  This is me on vacation with my husband a few months ago. He tolerates my Ts better than he tolerated my pet rats, lol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## doodleBug

och, I imagine I'm going to be enough of a presence here I better post some pics of myself. Avatar is me and my horse but here's the full one an then some. And yes, most of my 'good photos' (at least, I think i'm ok) are of me with a horse. lolol I'm newer to the T-keeping, aside from two god-knows-what gifted Ts I had when I was 11 (I think a B. smithi and some curly haired type but not sure) so most of my animal obsession has to do with the work I do training and riding in the equestrian community either with mine or clients horses

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ellenantula

Been around since 2014... so not really new anymore.  lol

*Me: * 



*Me at Repticon: *

Reactions: Like 13 | Love 4


----------



## Rick McJimsey



Reactions: Like 6 | Lollipop 1


----------



## mconnachan

Me just a few weeks ago, haha as you can tell it was rather sunny


My lovely wife   Carol


	

		
			
		

		
	
 And my two awesome girls, the loves of my life - Casey  &   Paige



These were all taken maybe 4 weeks ago on holiday, on the west coast of Scotland, fantastic holiday!
In my spare time when I have any, I enjoy building model cars and trucks, gardening, and having fun with my amazing family!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

These are the only pics I have of myself on my phone, taken last weekend. Me and the boys out on the water, caught a nice northern pike. Excuse the odd facial expressions the fish was flipping out.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood

Nightstalker47 said:


> These are the only pics I have of myself on my phone, taken last weekend. Me and the boys out on the water, caught a nice northern pike. Excuse the odd facial expressions the fish was flipping out.


Place the forefinger and thumb at the back of each gill plate...2 fingers and you will have a ton more control...they're slippery buggers...extra slimy  I love the smell of an Esox!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie

Alright then a picture of myself with my natural hair color.







And this is me now, with my unnatural hair color.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 5


----------



## Grace Cannell

Thought I'd join the throng. I have just finished the first draft of my MSc dissertation! So it seems apt to show my resting smug (and exhausted!) face.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Arachnoclown

I'm a heavy equipment operator from Oregon. My other hobbys besides tarantulas are four wheeling,  hunting and fishing. I don't like my picture taken so this is all your gonna get.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## NapalmsMaster

Hi I'm Kristine and new to the boards...
Umm...I'm a welder and a badass and I can't think of anything else to say (and that "badass" comment is very tongue-in-cheek...I'm not _that_ conceited.
Oh and the second pic is a cartoon I drew of myself...actually now that I think about it I might be a bit conceited...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrTwister

Work as a water/waste water operator. Originally from Halifax, ns, Canada. Spent 4 years 1000 km north of civilization in the north west territories. Currently in Alberta.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## edesign

MrTwister said:


> Spent 4 years 1000 km north of civilization in the north west territories.


I know what you mean. Spent the first 17 full years of my life in central Alaska. Left shortly after turning 18.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack

Thats me and my bike

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mirandarachnid

I loved that truck. I miss that truck. I will have another. R.I.P. Shiela

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## Arachnid lover

Hi. I'm Jessica and I'm new to Arachnoboards although not new to the hobby of keeping creepy crawlies  I am an arachnid and reptile hobbyist from Oregon. Near Portland to be exact. Besides having a passion for keeping arachnids and reptiles I also love traveling and learning languages. All my life, ever since I was a child, I always wanted to be a zookeeper because I wanted to work with all kinds of animals. Anyways, here are a few photos of me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Jessica Dawson

Hey so I'm new, not so much of a shocker, I'm not really here to chat though. I'm worried about my Ts cage fogging up and I need help please. There's a picture of me


----------



## Paul1126

Jessica Dawson said:


> I'm sorry I'm still trying to figure out this site and thank you.


Make a thread in tarantula questions and discussions.
Include species name and pictures of setup.


----------



## Jessica Dawson

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dave Jay

Atm I'm stuck with whatever pics are on my phone, but lets see...
Well, typical bathroom selfie and a few of my scorp tanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scoly

I do extreme unicycling, which for me is part mountain biking, part trials, and a lot of trying to jump onto things, on a unicycle.







I also sometimes wear medieval women's clothing. Well that only happened once because they had a stand at a museum, but I feel I could do that again.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 3


----------



## pirminiamac

This is my face...

Not sure I conform to the normal bug keeper 'type' I do get some looks at shows  
Other than T's and other inverts I keep tropical fish and a badass turtle and I *love* to gym but I'll spare you the body pics, that's by special request only

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Garth Vader

What a great thread!  So fun to see these pictures of everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nightshady

My wife and I love to go to concerts. Couldn’t even guess how many bands we’ve seen together over the past 19 years.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX

spidertherapy78 said:


> What a great thread!  So fun to see these pictures of everyone!


Circa 1981, January.

A quite upset  Chris LXXIX, mommy, and baby bro 

I had two years, month more, month less v

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 3


----------



## Garth Vader

@Chris LXXIX  I see your adorable toddler picture and I raise you a.... 1980s soccer picture (futbol) complete with a mullet and everything!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## Mychajlo

Hey, I’m Mychajlo and I love tattoos and my Ukrainian culture oh and I also love tarantulas lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Garth Vader

basin79 said:


> As an adult.


Nah- I will post a couple although I haven't changed much.  

Hi everyone.  I live in Western Washington, I am a mental health therapist/behaviorist, and I like long walks on the beach.  
Here I am in a few of my happy places and wearing my favorite weekend/vacation hats.  The first is our secret camp spot in North Idaho. There is a lone croc nearby, I'm not sure what that is about.  The second is with my kiddo on the coast in Oregon and a dig butt in the background.  These pics are a bit old so if you must know, my hair is longer now.  




And for good measure, here is another childhood picture of me with my dad.  SUGAR!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 3


----------



## glamourgay

I'm just a gay drama student/writer who likes to take unsmiling selfies in unnatural lighting. *fingerguns*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## WolfSoon

Hello! Here’s a recent photo and an oddly dramatic (and duck-lippy ) one from a while ago with my beloved one-eyed Jack

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Kayroach89

One of the only decent pictures I have lol Mr. Spike and I hanging out on a lazy day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Here's a classic photo of me and family back in the day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Ungoliant said:


> I don't always have my picture taken, but when I do, it's for work.


Now I say without further doubts that this is the clean, honest, simple (in a genuine and right way) wise, *face *of a lawyer I would trust my time and money if, dunno - don't know, slang - instead of a Lombardy (so Italian) man I would be (for a pure crappy sadic destiny joke) an Italian immigrant in CA, NY, WI - or other U.S states opposing the right to own *concealed *blades - spotted by LEO's with an helluva of functional sword canes in his home, no matter the fact that the Second Amendment 'speak' clearly about the right to keep weapons.

'Your Highness, Christian C. is a good, kind at heart, honest man, a splendid taxpayer immigrant and collector, not a thug'.

- Sound of people screaming 'Whoooo!' and, triumph of Justice. At last  

> _Vicariously_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Coffee 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> I don't always have my picture taken, but when I do, it's for work.


That looks like a mug shot after you've calmly killed an entire trailer park.

"They deserved it".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Love 1


----------



## Shaithisferenczy

here's me hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

More recent pic. Sorry for the crap quality, not used to taking selfies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MissOrangeHat

Uh oh here I go..But here's my face. Enjoy.

Friend of mine did my face..1st Pic
2nd Pic Is a more sassily look.
I do cosplay a little but not as much as I used too..3rd pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danalemp1216

Me on my way to work in DRC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boina

My friend took a few pics of me at her farm last week so here goes:

With Tom, leader of the (dog) pack:



And with JJ, breeding stallion, and the gentlest, calmest, sweetest stallion I've ever met in 40 years around horses:

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 2


----------



## kevinlowl

Sarkhan42 said:


> Currently stuck on a bus for 3 hours so this seemed like a fun thread. I’m an undergad at Purdue studying entomology, and hopefully arachnology in grad.
> 
> View attachment 262603


Dude you will always be my favorite Peter Parker. Tobey Maguire was a sissy and that new guy is just a poser.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Darren0985

Me with pup and one out on porch


----------



## Minty

Hello.


----------



## TownesVanZandt

I´m usually a bit cautious to post my picture around, but I have been on this forum for some time now and this is me:

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

TownesVanZandt said:


> View attachment 274308


Just a bit of long beard, an AK-47, and you're ready: a perfect mix between a Norwegian 'Secret Window' J. Depp & a CCCC Chetnik 

Serbia! Iran! Hezbollah! Putin! Assad! Novorossiya! 

\o

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daley

This is me. Yeah, I am a bit nutty to say the least. Ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jotunn

In my element.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

Here's a few of myself.


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## PurelyRavage

Hello! I'm fairly new to the sub although been lurking for awhile. My name's Serena. I'm a veterinary technician out of Michigan. Got into the hobby around 2 months ago thanks to my other half encouraging me to finally dive in and overcome my fear of spiders. I currently have over 50 slings and now looking to start breeding in a few years. In my spare time I love the outdoors whether that's hiking or kayaking. Im also a huge nerd who enjoys reading comicbooks and just lounging and playing videogames. So here's me and my two cats Kahlua and Alize who are everything to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Brian S

An old timer here. Alot of new faces to go along with a getting older face like mine haha

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Brian S

Nice small mouth bass from Bull Shoals lake

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

Brian S said:


> Nice small mouth bass from Bull Shoals lake


gotta love the brown ones!

Pewaukee Lake, Wisconsin's most heavily pressured lake.   Football jig

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Brian S

cold blood said:


> gotta love the brown ones!
> 
> Pewaukee Lake, Wisconsin's most heavily pressured lake.   Football jig
> 
> 
> View attachment 282002


Wow!! I need to go up to the land of good cheeses and sausage (Wisconsin). I know the fishing is as legendary as the cheese haha

Reactions: Beer 1


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

Hello from Bakersfield, CA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lostbrane

I’ll just leave this here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 3


----------



## antinous

Photo of me from my most recent trip to the Ecuadorian Amazon catching a female _Pamphobeteus_ species.

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## Mad Hatter

Phormic28 said:


> Photo of me from my most recent trip to the Ecuadorian Amazon catching a female _Pamphobeteus_ species.
> 
> View attachment 287713


That is a fantastic photo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Atemrael

*Obi Wan voice* Hello there! I'm Elliott, a novice T keeper and long-time lover of anything creepy / crawly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonathan H

Hi my name is Jonathan Hager I live in Huntington Wv with my beautiful wife and 3 kids. I work at JH Fletchers disassembling hammer drills for mines and fixing them. I have 7 tarantulas ,1 boa, 1 ball python and a bearded dragon. I came to this site for help when I need it and if I can help someone else then all the better. I love to talk tarantulas and absolutely hate it when people bash others because they made a mistake or asked a simple question. So let's see what's up! Feel free to message or ask a question I'm not shy. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## animaliaadvocate216

Well I've been on since November and I'm just now seeing this. Just a tattooed carpenter from Missouri that loves music, hard work, and my animals over anything. Glad to be a part of the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

animaliaadvocate216 said:


> Well I've been on since November and I'm just now seeing this. Just a tattooed carpenter from Missouri that loves music, hard work, and my animals over anything. Glad to be a part of the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 296922
> View attachment 296919
> View attachment 296921


At first glance, I thought the dog was balancing the roku remote on its nose...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## SuzieT

Sooo...
I've literally just typed up my book on the 'Introduce Yourself' thread along with a handful of photos of my baby (GO CHECK IT OUT!).
But seeing as this thread is supposed to be photos of myself, I can't help but put a couple photos up of my beautiful Brachypelma Smithi (juvenile) on here as well.

So here we both are!...

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood

Nightstalker47 said:


> View attachment 297401


Bring me, a shrubbery!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47

cold blood said:


> Bring me, a shrubbery!


Lol, if I ever end up in Wisconsin Ill be sure to bring you some. You'll have to take me out to one of your best fishing spots though.


----------



## cold blood

SuzieT said:


> Sooo...
> I've literally just typed up my book on the 'Introduce Yourself' thread along with a handful of photos of my baby (GO CHECK IT OUT!).
> But seeing as this thread is supposed to be photos of myself, I can't help but put a couple photos up of my beautiful Brachypelma Smithi (juvenile) on here as well.
> 
> So here we both are!...
> View attachment 297808
> View attachment 297809
> View attachment 297810
> View attachment 297812
> View attachment 297813
> View attachment 297814
> View attachment 297815


Are those the tail lights to a GT-R?



Nightstalker47 said:


> You'll have to take me out to one of your best fishing spots though.


That goes without saying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## draconisj4

Ok so here goes...me at 9, 15 and 60 years old...there are no more recent pics of me for fear I might break the camera, lol.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX

draconisj4 said:


> Ok so here goes...me at 9, 15 and 60 years old...there are no more recent pics of me for fear I might break the camera, lol.
> View attachment 297832
> View attachment 297833
> View attachment 297834


Time, gentleman but tyrant as well, didn't ruined your beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## draconisj4

Chris LXXIX said:


> Time, gentleman but tyrant as well, didn't ruined your beauty


Awww, thank you Time is winning though, I have aged about 10 years in the last 4. The only good thing is that my hair is still dark, not much gray in it yet. I have my Mom to thank for that, she didn't go completely gray until she was 80.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## iloveeurobeat

cold blood said:


> Are those the tail lights to a GT-R?


Not OP, but they are taillights to a Nissan Skyline GT- R BCNR33, but the GT- R badge was removed. Or it could be a GT- T or GT- ST with the GT- R rear wing.


----------



## Greasylake

iloveeurobeat said:


> Not OP, but they are taillights to a Nissan Skyline GT- R BCNR33, but the GT- R badge was removed. Or it could be a GT- T or GT- ST with the GT- R rear wing.


Both the skyline and regular R33 share the same taillights, doesn't have to be a skyline. The R33 also launched in '95, so it's not old enough for skylines to be imported yet, at least not ones you can actually drive.


----------



## The Seraph

draconisj4 said:


> Awww, thank you Time is winning though, I have aged about 10 years in the last 4. The only good thing is that my hair is still dark, not much gray in it yet. I have my Mom to thank for that, she didn't go completely gray until she was 80.


You lucky, lucky woman. I am more salt than pepper at this point and I am in my twenties.


----------



## Liquifin

Well.... Might as well come out of the bedroom to reveal myself. Yea, I have a birthmark mole on my cheek ever since I was born, but it's hard to notice it in the pictures. I remember people talking about it, which it really bother me sometimes. But here's me in a high school senior graduation picture last year, with braces. Luckily, I'm done with wearing braces.


Me in 1st Grade, which oddly is in black and white for some reason??


I'll probably post some more pictures of myself later, if I can find them or if I take pictures of myself (which i'm terrible at).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SuzieT

cold blood said:


> Are those the tail lights to a GT-R?


Oh wow! I've only just seen your comment now! I've had a hectic couple of weeks. 

That would be my other baby...
My R33 GTST. Not a GTR. I could have got an R33 GTR back then if I wanted to, but my mind was set on drifting at the time. Plus when I first laid eyes on her, I fell in love!! Although drifting never kicked off properly due to my car being too sexy to ruin and due to other priorities. )
I can do donuts and the odd baby drifts here and there, but I'm no pro.

I am a major car enthusiast! As well as a tarantula hobbyist and an animal lover!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Angie Rohan

Hello! My name is Angie and I joined today :3 I love animals and nature. Hence why I became an exotic animals vet nurse. I worked in a vet clinic for a couple of years and then decided I wanted to focus on an artistic career instead, so I became a graphic designer. I got bored of that and my new goal now is to become a tattoo artist  so far I’m a professional body piercer and a tattoo apprentice! Even though I left my job as a vet nurse I still helped stray animals and offered my house as a small local "exotic animal rescue center". I had help from friends and we would be always on the lookout for abandoned or injured animals, to the point where people would even call us to pick up animals they found or to surrender their pets to us because they could no longer take good care of them. Yeah, my passion ain’t cheap hahaha I basically work to pay the vet bills and maintenance of the little ones. This year has been great because we actually found awesome homes for many of our rescues and that makes me happy <3

My personal pets are a pair of chinchillas, the white one is Silver and he was actually a rescue. He is a bit "special" (just a little... slow, you know?) but super affectionate. And the other is Milo, who I’ve had for many years and is a couch potato. I also have a Sphinx cat, she is extremely clingy and loves all of our guests xD she is called Bellatrix LeSphinx (hehe... get the hp reference?)

Although I have tons of experience with exotic pets I am very new to invertebrates. They are a subject I have literally never studied so I am intrigued. Actually I have an irrational fear of spiders since...always. I just kick them out the window because I don’t have the heart to kill them despite my terror xD and it wasn’t till I bumped into a certain youtuber that made me appreciate the beauty of tarantulas. I think I overcame my fear because in my mind they are giant spider floofs and that is ok. So, I am considering having a few in the near future  I am very excited and looking forward to it!

Sorry for the massive post, here is a photo of me:

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CrazyDane

Well lets do this a picture for you nightmares

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mushuporker

My favorite picture, just because it captures my personality in the weirdest way possible, haha.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SuzieT

*  ****UPDATE****
*
I've updated my appearance! So it's only fair I show you this update! Along with Bubba's (my T) fresh appearance after moulting!

_*Me:*_
Long hair don't care!
Blonde ombré!

*Bubba:*
Silky black and smooth!
Knees on fire!

Hope all is well peeps!

*SuzieT*

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 5


----------



## asunshinefix

Hi! My name is Isobel and I like spiders a lot.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## docwade87

What’s up?! I’m Chris. Have kept reptiles and exotics since I was 10 (32 now). Huge nature and animal lover. Love to race and ride enduro& downhill mountain biking. Also like to play with fire and help people in terrible situations! Cheers

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rhino1

It's taken me a while to work up the courage to post here, but after looking through these pages thought I may as well.
I'm from the Gold Coast, my name is Ryan but everyone has called me Rhino since I was a kid (even my mum) I love the outdoors, being as self sufficient as possible and am a super keen survivalist, other than here I'm not on social media at all and I'm not a gamer (too much going on outside for me).

So here's the required pic and unfortunately I'm the one with the dirty Sanchez moustache.



 Here's one from somewhere I'd rather be.


Also, I love and promote primitive skills, I used to have a company that made hand crafted knives, bows and arrows as well as an endless list of replicas of ancient tools and items.
These days when I have to work it's still for myself but now I like to build awesome bathrooms and toilets (yeah, I know right, but it pays the bills).


Disco anyone?


I guess that's just the tip of the iceberg, but thought I'd better be polite and introduce myself.
Cheers Rhino

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## ColletteTZ

Hey,

My names Collette but I get called Tilly by a lot of people. I’m an avid gamer and anime lover who drinks too much whisky. I have two kids and one step daughter. I’m a graphic designer and artist by trade 


Not much else to say really

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JohnnyBoy83

Evening all, my name is John, and I'm new to tarantulas. Held one at a kids party recently (and it crawled on my face) and been fascinated since.





And one with the love of my life (ignore the ears, charity egg run)...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## velvetundergrowth

I'm 22, I live in Ireland. I love music, plants, animals and travel. I sell and repair vinyl records, film cameras and retro video games for a living. Former student of horticulture and film production.

My favourite creatures are Onychophora (Velvet Worms) and Trilobites.

Favorite song is "_Java_" by Augustus Pablo and my favorite book is _20,000 Leagues Beneath the Sea _by Jules Verne_. _My heroes include Steve Irwin, Michael Palin, Bob Marley, David Attenborough and some more questionable ones like Pablo Escobar.
I've been described as a dosser and an airhead but I think that's because I'm hyperfocused on my own interests and not much else.

Here's a pic of me when I fist started browsing this forum about 8 years ago, and a pic from now, when I finally decided to start posting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KellyJade

Hi!
I hate selfies or pictures of me really


I’m a science teacher. I teach biology and physics in high school.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rajelle

Helloo~

This is my first time posting on this forum. I got my first T a little over a month ago. Her name is Rosay. 

I'm a 22 year old student from the Netherlands. My biggest hobbies are Disneyland, driving my motorcycle, staring @ Rosay and playing Fortnite

Nice to meetcha x

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## JasonB12

Hi I'm Jason, married dad to 4 good kids, we all love animals. We live with 2 dogs, 1 cat, 2 bearded dragons, 2 T's and 3 fish. When all of that's not keeping me busy I'm into football, gaming, movies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## junewolf

Hello, my name is Becca! And that's my dog Larka

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cold blood

Vanisher said:


> es! I like the big "Röding" it


Not sure what you mean...never heard that word....all i know is youre not referrig to the bass.


Vanisher said:


> ! Do you fish for muskie too?


Of course...there was a good 20 plus yrs of my life where musky were my primary target.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Musky is the state fish of Wisconsin....waters here are full of them....statewide 40" size limit gives some protection, but fact is that most musky fishermen would never kill one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lossjoss

Hi! I'm new, so I'm assuming here would be a good place to introduce myself. That's me, and my first and only tarantula (as of now). She is a Guyana Pink Toe. I hope that it is a she, as she hasn't molted with me and is only 2 inches. I would love to own a GBB soon, but I haven't decided yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tuisto

I think i was 16 or so here, with lighter, longer hair now and a redder beard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Me making a hammer chisel with my buddy taking pictures with his fancy camera. I'm not gonna lie it was weird working with a my buddy in the corner squatting with a camera but it all worked out : ) there should also be a picture of my family. My boy is way too tough to be 2 : ) just some random info.

Reactions: Like 5 | Beer 1


----------



## Brian S

Here's a goodun'

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Brian S

That's a 6XD.

Cold-blood, how's fishing up in your neck of the woods?

Cold Blood, this is from April. These came on a Carolina rig. That was a good day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood

Brian S said:


> That's a 6XD.
> 
> Cold-blood, how's fishing up in your neck of the woods?
> 
> Cold Blood, this is from April. These came on a Carolina rig. That was a good day


Spring on table rock and bull shoals make me think of one thing...that Carolina rig....I always did great Carolina rigging lizards and tubes out there in spring....love that hard bottom...we don't see much of that up here...mostly soft bottoms on most WI lakes, so I don't get to drag as much as I would like...But I *love* doing it.   The bottom feel you get with a Carolina rig or football jig is the stuff fishing dreams are made of.

Fishing here was off all year...our water temps didn't reach 70 till basically the first week of July...then it jumped straight to 80.....I feel like I spent all year finishing the first guy out of the money way too often although I still finished 3rd overall in the league and got paid in the championship at least...never a bad day, just not the great tournament days I am used to, ya know...fall is here now...fall fishing is soooo good here....lipless cranks  will be making an appearance very soon as water temps continue to drop.  When water hits the 50's, its game on till about the 42 degree mark.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CryssaRose

Hi! I'm new. My name IRL is Crystal. I'm new to the hobby with my first T, an A. chalcodes sling with the working title of Buttercup (profile pic). I have an extensive wish list for future acquisitions.
This is me....



My cat Renfield...



My other cat Raine, a Maine Coon...



And my betta fish, Soma, in a 5 gallon blackwater Fluval Spec...



I look forward to getting to know you all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lostbrane

I recently acquired some Arachnoswag. Headdress for consistency.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Me with my _Acanthophrynus coronatus_, who skittered right up my arm when I went to clean her enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bluntbabe90

Just me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JolliMonkay



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Wow 1


----------



## jnet

Hi Friends.
j.net here.... and there *points below*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mason79

This is me... and my daughter Olivia.  She's to blame for me being here.   Begged for a tarantula after holding a big Brazilian black.   Got her a b. Hamorii sling and then got myself a c. Versicolor.   Awesome little pets

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SigiSpider

Greetings Tarantula People!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rhysie

haha there i am! daytime vs night time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica Danielle

Much love fellow spood lovers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nik2894

hey guys !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quetzalcoatl Nyarlathotep



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath

Some T shelf selfies !

Yes, i'm in my sleepy clothes and have mascara under my eyes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mantiscatamp

Yo I'm cat, I love taking care of animals and looking ridiculous with a short haircut I did myself yay me! I love mantises, spiders and most insects apart from wasps bleeh as if it's not obvious I'm a tomboy who likes messy stufff, dirt, dresses and makeup 

I do alot of sports like climbing, dodgeball and parkour I enjoy being an ugly  weirdo and bugs who for some reason love to jump onto my head. Even if they could go somewhere higher up ofc its my head!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wesker12

It's been awhile and I had a impromptu hiatus from inverts for years while I finished university but recently I just went back home to India and visited the jungles of south india, kerala humid tropical jungle, arguably the greenest place I've seen in my life and dozens of gorgeous theraposa sp. but also in general just such a rich bounty of ecological life, I loved it. saw the most beautiful T.psychadelicus (what a wonderful name), got scared shitless hearing a tiger roar at the nature reserve (900km^2) while on trail. Reignited some of the passion and I am luckily moving somewhere without pesticides usage and will be getting some beautiful slings soon  take care 

- satendra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Look at this creepshow 


Oh, God. It's multiplying!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Corrie



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

I contemplated posting my photo in the MM appreciation thread, didn't think that would go over so well. Lll

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShyDee37

Hi all! Here’s me, Shyra, and my daughter Briley - family of 8 over here, but we are the two T obsessed!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## kingshockey

enroute to my friends wakeafter all this covid stuff began

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sterls

I was gonna make a dam joke but I didn't want to get flagged for language. Photo taken up the Poudre Canyon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Katiedid73



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Altar Lion

Yee Yee

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## bobbibink

This be me~•

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 8 legged

thats me...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Craig73

Me on a business trip; the shenanigans memorialized.  

Second pic is with my best buddy...can you tell by the look in his eyes he just LOVES me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Swagg

I am a father of 3 (one on the way). I am a soldier in the army reserve for around 13 years now. My day job is road construction.
When I’m not doing any of that I like to be in the woods. I am an avid hunter and love to take the kids fishing.
I run a few social media platforms and offer free fitness advice on them to anyone that wants to be healthier and help people who want to join the military to prepare.

that’s about it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## babeswithlegs

Hey hi hello!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kirstielol

Hello friends, it me!  ft. some bonus appearances of some of my pets (from left to right: Zoe, Ellie, Mochi)

I'm new to forums in general, this is the first forum I've ever joined actually! I'm Canadian, I'm an artist, and I enjoy running, hiking, cooking, playing D&D, tabletop games, and video games! I own 3 cats, 9 tarantulas, 2 geckos, 1 scorpion, and lots of isopods.. with plans for many more pets

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrTwister

Welcome fellow Canuck


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Kirstielol said:


> Hello friends, it me!  ft. some bonus appearances of some of my pets (from left to right: Zoe, Ellie, Mochi)
> 
> I'm new to forums in general, this is the first forum I've ever joined actually! I'm Canadian, I'm an artist, and I enjoy running, hiking, cooking, playing D&D, tabletop games, and video games! I own 3 cats, 9 tarantulas, 2 geckos, 1 scorpion, and lots of isopods.. with plans for many more pets
> 
> View attachment 380291
> View attachment 380292
> View attachment 380293
> View attachment 380299


Your gecko is ADORABLE.


----------



## Kirstielol

MrGhostMantis said:


> Your gecko is ADORABLE.


Thank you!!! His name is Mochi


----------



## brachysaurus

Arachnophobe turns aspiring spider owner. Not clickbait.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarkSheepoftheFam

Metal loving truck driver from the UK

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Posting a new photo because I’m so delighted with my new arachnid shirt

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Albireo Wulfbooper said:


> Posting a new photo because I’m so delighted with my new arachnid shirt
> View attachment 390535


That’s a pretty fantastic shirt.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

MrGhostMantis said:


> That’s a pretty fantastic shirt.


Thank you, I'm very proud of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IzzysKeeper

Me, behind the security of the "puter box!"
I don't really post pics. But understand people like putting a face with a person.
We are social creatures. Lol.
I'm the youngest of 8, I have 7 older brothers. (Typical Arab family )
I was born and raised in Saudi, became a US citizen through my military service (USMC, hoorah!)
And look like a kitten, but trust I am deadly 
*bats eyes*
Hello everyone  
(and yes that is underwear on my head in the bottom pic, a lil' muslim humor for my brother who left them behind in my laundry)

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## PogMan

Here's me. One recent, one less recent.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YungRasputin

shalom aleichem

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Ceymann

I think last time I posted a selfie on here it was like 5 years ago

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cowboykilla

oh, hello. I'm new...  the tattoos aren't real... yet. lol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Boomkip

Rarely post my face online. Will probably remove it at some point again

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Westicles



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charliemum

I love my son spoods n all things vintage

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## VaporRyder

Oh alright then… 

‘Corona Ninja’ Vapor - I must be one of the few who likes masking up!




‘Beemer Lovin’ Vapor - M all the way, baby!




‘Saddam’s Bolt-Hole’ Vapor - for anyone old enough to remember his capture!




‘The Vapor Ride’ - Yamaha SCR 950 OG Scrambler / Flat Tracker




‘The Vapor Whip’ - in the parking lot outside Crucial BMX

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wolfram1

Servus Leute. 

Interesting to see how a hobby can bring a bunch of total strangers together. From all different walks of life.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## l4nsky

Well, I've been hanging around here for 2.5 years now. Might as well put a face to the handle.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Spoodfood

I almost never take pictures of myself, just my inverts but I found one. No idea how old it is

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## tervis

No makeup so an adorable Instagram filter instead.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Craig73

Me and one of my pets I can handle without a debate. Added a label under the pic just to clear up any confusion of who’s who. 



(Weirdo left, Stud right)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jc55



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GoingBuggy21

Over 1500 pics on my phone, 3 are me (and one of those is a bitmoji) 
Not a fan of selfies. But here is me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OddballSpoods

Hello my name is Winter, I am non-binary. My special interests are inverts and reptiles. My pets include a ball python a bunch of tarantulas, snails, and two dogs.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
(as well as quiet a few other things.)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JonnyTorch

Meh, ok. I usually hide behind these cyber walls, and sometimes behind my beard. I'm a motion graphics artist, designer and animator for TV and films. When I'm not here or at work I'm out hiking, fishing, camping or riding my Harley.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## greeneyedelle

Hey, this is kinda cool! Nice to meet you all somewhat face to face!  I'm Elle (nickname): Avid reader, writer, painter, tattoo collector, animal lover, plant hoarder, wife, mother, and TOTAL nerd.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Shoutout to any of my fellow Inland Northwesters!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AmbushArachnids

Me not understanding the concept of shutting up about Tarantulas..
	

		
			
		

		
	




I must be holding my breath because my mouth isn’t moving..



My other hobby is maintaining my street strip drag car. 2015 Dodge Challenger Hellcat in Redline-Red. The major part of this hobby, besides clutch jobs.. is cruising open roads in the summer to go see the mountains.. It’s fun to open up on a long stretch of asphalt.. I’ve got a radar detector and 5 point harness for obvious reasons. Being a recovering alcoholic, I enjoy getting my kicks these days, using my right foot.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JasperTheSpooder

Stormy and Pepper are behind the keyboard!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Craig73

JasperTheSpooder said:


> View attachment 408003
> 
> Stormy and Pepper are behind the keyboard!


The real question is do you feel guilty eating chicken nuggets in front of them?  I used to with my two parrots, but now it’s more like keep acting up and see what happens.  

They face the back patio, so I call the bbq area death row.


----------



## JasperTheSpooder

Craig73 said:


> The real question is do you feel guilty eating chicken nuggets in front of them?  I used to with my two parrots, but now it’s more like keep acting up and see what happens.
> 
> They face the back patio, so I call the bbq area death row.
> 
> View attachment 408006


Omg caiques!
And I'm vegetarian. Here's a Picasso (F) pic, she's my third budgie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ceymann

Mirror selfies at Starbucks, because they have the cleanest mirrors

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CedarArachne

This is me. Oddly enough, blue is not my favorite color.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ediand

Hey, this is me, nice to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alexcrete

this is me !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HB 8Ts

This is me

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WeeBird

Me with my favourite thing in an awkward birthday selfie

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KelKel

My face - it's good to see you all!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## codenamekitsune

I'm allergic to non-silly selfies, even when I'm in the office.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles

Updated for 2022. Shades on due to a case of the red eye. I would've made Sammy Hagar and Marley proud today. Don't  judge

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nibbles

Hello

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## looseyfur



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## kpoe2000

Looking forward to sharing a pretty neat passion with y'all!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Westicles

kpoe2000 said:


> Looking forward to sharing a pretty neat passion with y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 430474


Welcome aboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CutThroat Kid

Hello all, at this point, when Im on the boards I'm really just slacking off at work. Let's have a go.

I am a Philosophy grad about to head to law school. In high school, I thought I was going to be a construction worker my whole life. So, from that perspective, things are going okay.

I do a lot of action sports, but I'm only OK at all of them, lol. Here are some shots that are on my work computer because a coworker took them. Might add more shots of other activities from my phone later.

View attachment 433723




I also love video games, especially retro games. My favorite series are Metroid Prime, EA Skate, and Legend of Zelda. I've beaten every game from these titles. Ironically, being that all of us are here because we love tiny creatures of some sort, I never got into Pokémon.

I also make various types of music such as Jazz, Lo-Fi, Indi, and Death Metal, but primarily, I make Hip-Hop beats on vintage hardware samplers by sampling dusty records. I'd like to try my hand at some 90's video game style Drum & Bass eventually. I'll link some of that stuff here.

SOUNDCLOUD: 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/cutthroatkid
SPOTIFY: 



APPLE: https://music.apple.com/us/artist/cutthroat-kid/1360895095

Besides that, I drink IPAs, twist wrenches, kiss boys, enjoy fine art, and am very quickly getting out of shape because I have a desk job now.

And I like my bugs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tarantulas118

Hey, all. So my name is Sam and I live in a humble part of springfield Missouri, (Springfield usually gets a bad reputation but who cares)
when I grow up I’m hoping to educate a lot of new tarantula owners as this has been my dream for ages. We don’t see a lot of tarantula documentaries but I’m wanting to film a couple (way later though) I can’t wait to grow my collection and experience with you guys. My hobbies are (of course) tarantula hobby, playing piano, I don’t know if you consider this as a hobby but I love to explore backyards and all sorts of wilderness.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Westicles

Welcome aboard @CutThroat Kid and @tarantulas118. We're glad to have you guys as part of the Arachnoboards fam.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

